# Catfish Reaper Charters Catfish Tourney - Oconee (July 30th)



## j_seph

Catfish Reaper Charters will be hosting a catfish tourney at Lake Oconee - Sugar Creek Marina on Sat July 30th 2011.

Entry Fee - $100 (Includes $10 Big Fish Pot)
100% Payback
1/3 payout
Teams are limited to the Max. Person Capacity on your boat plate.
3 Fish Limit
Rod and Reel Only - 8 Rod Limit per boat (Does Not Include Bait Rods)
Registration will begin at 5:30pm and end at 6:45pm
Blast Off 7:00 pm (NO TRAILERING!)
Weigh In 7:00 am


All fish over 10lbs will be released after weigh in. 
All fish must be alive to weigh in.
No fish on ICE.
Stringers will be Allowed!
Stringer Position will be given to anglers during sign up.


If you have any questions call him anytime @ 678-763-3469 or contact me via the website at www.catfishreapercharters.com .

So how many we got coming??


----------



## Sultan of Slime

I think we will have about double our turnout last time. Prob about a dozen.


----------



## doodleflop

Tic toc tic toc


----------



## flip0302

Done a little pre-fishing last night on Oconee.
If I can stay on fish like I did last night it would be wise to just stay home and save your money.

We had a Blue that wiould go about 8 pounds and, well, that was all we had. Not bad though we only fished from about 8:00 to 4:30 this morning.

Ok, I was talking to my self about staying home. 

You guys need to watch out for Dinky this time, he is spending more time on Oconee than he is at home.
I take my hat off to him, he is hard working guide, left him sleeping in his truck as he had a double up trip.

Tough night on Oconee for me!


----------



## chad smith

Catfish,catfish, what u gonna do, what u gonna do when dinky comes for u


----------



## j_seph

Flop and I fished Friday night and caught a 27.8lb flathead that his oldest got to reel in. Just so y'all know, Matts' boy is 5'9" 190 pounds. We had a monster on but he wrapped us in an old school bus that was sunk in the lake back during the depression. Had slime 6' up the line above where it broke. He was a monster and would probally have went in the 50's.  I'd say smaller but flop insisted that we go with that dink scale!


----------



## flip0302

j_seph said:


> Flop and I fished Friday night and caught a 27.8lb flathead that his oldest got to reel in. Just so y'all know, Matts' boy is 5'9" 190 pounds. We had a monster on but he wrapped us in an old school bus that was sunk in the lake back during the depression. Had slime 6' up the line above where it broke. He was a monster and would probally have went in the 50's.  I'd say smaller but flop insisted that we go with that dink scale!



I will not comment on the fish, but that guy looks like a "mini-me" version of the Doodleflop !

You guys keep catching and hanging these 30-50 pounders and you are going to scare me away.
I believe my partner has already backed out after a terrible night on Oconee Saturday .


----------



## Twenty five ought six

j_seph said:


> We had a monster on but he wrapped us in an old school bus that was sunk in the lake back during the depression.




Quite the feat for a lake that was built in the late 1970's don't you think.


----------



## Sultan of Slime

I haven't been on the lake in 6 days! Yall have a fighting chance...


----------



## flip0302

Sultan of Slime said:


> I haven't been on the lake in 6 days! Yall have a fighting chance...



Haa, the Sultan knows most of the fish in Oconee on a first name basis....I tremble when I see the Reaper coming down the lake!


----------



## doodleflop

Sultan of Slime said:


> I haven't been on the lake in 6 days! Yall have a fighting chance...



Like you were a threat before 

It's getting time I'm already thinking sleep them catch bait Then fish and win the tourney then the long oh so sleepy ride home. Then hey I'm off that whole next week woo hoo who's gonna take me and the kids fishing  y'all don't hold back now lol.


----------



## j_seph

doodleflop said:


> Like you were a threat before
> 
> It's getting time I'm already thinking sleep them catch bait Then fish and win the tourney then the long oh so sleepy ride home. Then hey I'm off that whole next week woo hoo who's gonna take me and the kids fishing  y'all don't hold back now lol.


 shh, your off most of each weekas your guide you are not allowed to catch anything under 15lbs


----------



## doodleflop

j_seph said:


> shh, your off most of each weekas your guide you are not allowed to catch anything under 15lbs



Lol ok u said it. That's bad carma so when we loose I'm not to blame


----------



## flip0302

Looks like my partner and one other boat that was going to fish maybe headed out to Santee Cooper country.

Is the trip to Tenn still on for later in August?
If so, what days is everyone looking at going up?

Some of us work for a living and have to ask the wife for a day off!


----------



## j_seph

flip0302 said:


> Looks like my partner and one other boat that was going to fish maybe headed out to Santee Cooper country.
> 
> Is the trip to Tenn still on for later in August?
> If so, what days is everyone looking at going up?
> 
> Some of us work for a living and have to ask the wife for a day off!


 If I am able we will leave on the 19th


----------



## btt202

I'm hoping to drag SOS up there the evening of the Friday 19th of Aug. two nights and come home Sunday the 21st  may just spend the First night on the water and get a room for Sat night.   Who's all planning on going for this Small Gathering


----------



## j_seph

btt202 said:


> I'm hoping to drag SOS up there the evening of the Friday 19th of Aug. two nights and come home Sunday the 21st may just spend the First night on the water and get a room for Sat night. Who's all planning on going for this Small Gathering


 We'll discuss in more detail Saturday


----------



## btt202

So how many teams fishing this tournament ???? I see two or three Teams chatting back and forth about it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sultan of Slime

I have had about 30+ boats say they will be here so I am guessing there will be about 12 or 13.


----------



## doodleflop

2 or 3 lol


----------



## Sultan of Slime

doodleflop said:


> 2 or 3 lol



nah usually about half show up.


----------



## doodleflop

I hope so I'll be able to buy Christmas early.


----------



## Sultan of Slime

You do know the dinky prize is a toy boat and truck, not a real one right?


----------



## doodleflop

Yes I know that lol the kids will fight over it. Don't confuse me with Chad he thought it was real   what's up with the big fish bonus?


----------



## Sultan of Slime

An extra $500 if we get over 25 boats but I dont think we will be but half way there.


----------



## jkk6028

not fishing this myself...but curious...so who is really planning on fishing this event?


----------



## chad smith

Well guys I found out today I will not be able to fish the tourney sat! I will be pulling triple trips this weekend! Saturday morn, Saturday eve, and Sunday morning! I'll be sleeping on the boat Saturday night so if y'all see the dinky toon stop by and say hey!I tried my best to work around it but the folks are staying at the Rits and are leaving Sunday after noon! They booked me for their whole family! 4 different folks at a time! It's a big family reunion


----------



## j_seph

chad smith said:


> Well guys I found out today I will not be able to fish the tourney sat! I will be pulling triple trips this weekend! Saturday morn, Saturday eve, and Sunday morning! I'll be sleeping on the boat Saturday night so if y'all see the dinky toon stop by and say hey!I tried my best to work around it but the folks are staying at the Rits and are leaving Sunday after noon! They booked me for their whole family! 4 different folks at a time! It's a big family reunion


 We'll look for you


----------



## btt202

So that leaves 3 boats in Saturday night Tournament....We need people to post there *Teams* thats going to fish it so we can see whats up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brother hilljack

I say cancel and come fish the HillJack pot tourny!!!


----------



## j_seph

brother hilljack said:


> I say cancel and come fish the HillJack pot tourny!!!


 Don't be such a hater player!
I am sure some that will be there are not on this forum!!!


----------



## Sarge USMC

I'm new to the tourny.stuff,but old Sarge will be there,you can count on it.That's at least one more.


----------



## j_seph

Sarge USMC said:


> I'm new to the tourny.stuff,but old Sarge will be there,you can count on it.That's at least one more.


 Good deal, look forward to meeting you. Our talk on here is a lot worse than our bite. Especially toward USMC I owe ya a coke or what ever ya drink, thanks for your service!


----------



## btt202

I'm ready to go to the Tenn. River


----------



## j_seph

btt202 said:


> I'm ready to go to the Tenn. River


 I'm ready to take your money tommorrow night and have supper on you at TN River!!!!


----------



## btt202

j_seph said:


> I'm ready to take your money tommorrow night and have supper on you at TN River!!!!


you have dinner on me it's going to be the $1.00 burger and Mc d'sssssssss


----------



## shoot2grill

Im gone be ready for this next year,im catching some good fish but not quiet at yalls level yet. I'll wait and let y'all take my money later!


----------



## j_seph

btt202 said:


> you have dinner on me it's going to be the $1.00 burger and Mc d'sssssssss


 After Team Hold EM Hook gets done with y'all ole Doodleflop and I may end up with a free TN river trip
I've layed off on the smack for this tournament so here ya go!!
Your Captain done told his secret about all them jugs a floating with fish on em. That's the only way y'all will beat us When ya hear Hold EM Hook yelled out aout 3 am you can go on back to the dock and get our money ready for us and take a nap



By the way, we want large bills please!!!


----------



## Sultan of Slime

j_seph said:


> After Team Hold EM Hook gets done with y'all ole Doodleflop and I may end up with a free TN river trip
> I've layed off on the smack for this tournament so here ya go!!
> Your Captain done told his secret about all them jugs a floating with fish on em. That's the only way y'all will beat us When ya hear Hold EM Hook yelled out aout 3 am you can go on back to the dock and get our money ready for us and take a nap
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, we want large bills please!!!


 man i was starting to think  you were  sick  Joe. You hadn't  talked trash in 30 whole  days


----------



## j_seph

Sultan of Slime said:


> man i was starting to think you were sick Joe. You hadn't talked trash in 30 whole days


I'll deal with you tommorrow, you just eat that chicken again


----------



## j_seph

I see Flip ain't got nothing to say , he must be skered as usual. Guess I'll have to call his house and ask his wife if he can come out and play with us. He has to be there cause we got a guy that has been at the Sugar Creek boat ramp since yesterday waiting on him.


Oh yea, I have 3 dozen eggs that have been sitting in the truck since Wed. Make sure everyone gets a half dozen in case they run into Dink sitting out there sleeping Saturday night!!!!


----------



## btt202

Joe why don't you come on down to the ramp at Sugar creek about noon and BBQ  us some of that Chicken.. I like my BBQ. slow cooked. Have it ready by 1800 Hrs. My wife said she will take a half also... Don't forget the Cole slaw. If done early we will be close by catching bream , just call !!!!!!!


----------



## btt202

Oh Happy Birthday Joe You cook the chicken and I'll bring B day cake tomorrow and we well all sing Happpy Birthday Before the Tournament... Oh and you don't get Old Folks discounts till next year that's at 55 you just 54 right !!!!


----------



## j_seph

Y'all might as well just deep fry them bream. There ain't no need to put em in the boat ,ride em around and keep em up all night. We will for sure probally be stopping by that BBQ joint on the way tommorrow though.


----------



## btt202

j_seph said:


> Y'all might as well just deep fry them bream. There ain't no need to put em in the boat ,ride em around and keep em up all night. We will for sure probally be stopping by that BBQ joint on the way tommorrow though.


Thanks for the Offer but I'll pass !!!!! Don't want to spend the night on a boat sitting on a 5 Gal. bucket and a roll of paper. Cause some one trying to take me out of a tournament... LOL I'll just eat  SOS's Zebra Cakes with a little Catfish Reaper sprinkled on them !!!!


----------



## doodleflop

Don't birthday boys get birthday spankings??? They'll be enough of us we can take him.


----------



## btt202

doodleflop said:


> Don't birthday boys get birthday spankings??? They'll be enough of us we can take him.



I thank we can handle that. He's not that Big of a Boy


----------



## doodleflop

Don't let his size fool yah he can put the 250lb generator in the truck by himself and I can't!! Maybe it's that vertically challenged oompaloompa low center of gravity.


----------



## j_seph

Short folks carry big guns. 

Now here's doodleflop wanting to spank me, maybe I should drop him off for the NIGHT with Dink. 

Jonathan, just because I leave with a partner does that mean I have to show back up with him the next morning?


----------



## Hawk Pride

doodleflop said:


> Don't birthday boys get birthday spankings??? They'll be enough of us we can take him.



Man...that encounter at the boat ramp a couple of weeks back had a serious effect on you...

Seriously...I wished that my boat wasn't in the shop...Just found out I don't have to work this weekend and I'd like to come fish the tourney and meet y'all...Maybe next time..


----------



## Sultan of Slime

j_seph said:


> Jonathan, just because I leave with a partner does that mean I have to show back up with him the next morning?



As long as your three fish are alive and you are back by 7:00 am the rest is up to you.


----------



## brother hilljack

Good luck to all at the Catfish Reapers Tournament!


----------



## j_seph

Oh me, want to sleep late but up at 7
Ole Doodleflop ain't having a problem with it though. Guess he's got first shift and I get second shift when the fish bit better


----------



## btt202

Oh I feel a    $$ Whooping coming on for some people


----------



## btt202

Well It's 10 am. and off to *Waffle House* for Tournament Planning


----------



## Sultan of Slime

I do my best tourney  planning in the handicap stall


----------



## btt202

I'm ready to get this thing on the road .. Time to put up or shut up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doodleflop

Hawk Pride said:


> Man...that encounter at the boat ramp a couple of weeks back had a serious effect on you...
> 
> Seriously...I wished that my boat wasn't in the shop...Just found out I don't have to work this weekend and I'd like to come fish the tourney and meet y'all...Maybe next time..



I'm over the encounter lol but some people "j_seph" can't let me forget 

You should come on down and meet us anyway. Yah might even have someone let you fish with them.


----------



## flip0302

*Tonight and the Sultan*

Took the sister to Oconee last night, she boated a nice 26 pound Blue and we had two flats that were right at 10 each and another blue that was 16.

Here is a hot tip for the Sultan, sat down on what you thought was the right spot, that should tell you where.
We just pulled up on the point (3 ft) and casted back out into deeper water.
All but one fish came off of that spot, the big blue 1 1/2 hrs before dark.

Saw Dinky at the ramp this morning, pulling triple trips..wow!

It doesn't look like I will make it tonight but my money would be on the Sulatn and BTT unless you can outrun the reaper to the hole....but you dont know where it is?


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Good one! Dwayne and I finished in the money but didnt win it all. 10 Boats total for a $1000 total purse. I will post video later.


----------



## Hawk Pride

Sultan of Slime said:


> Good one! Dwayne and I finished in the money but didnt win it all. 10 Boats total for a $1000 total purse. I will post video later.



Congrats on the 10 boats SOS...I think you've got a good thing going here..


----------



## Hawk Pride

doodleflop said:


> I'm over the encounter lol but some people "j_seph" can't let me forget
> 
> You should come on down and meet us anyway. Yah might even have someone let you fish with them.



I thought about that BUT...I have to admit.. as soon as my other boss (my wife) found out that I wasn't scheduled at work...She put me on a double shift here at the house.


----------



## btt202

I told him we should have fish that hole!!!! LOL We didn't make it that far Flip...


----------



## flip0302

btt202 said:


> I told him we should have fish that hole!!!! LOL We didn't make it that far Flip...



What , the Sultan teaches me what he said was one of his most prductive spots and doesn't fish it.

Oh well, I guess he has been into that Reaper bait again, one of the side effects must be short term memory loss.

Who won, inquiring minds want to know?


----------



## Sultan of Slime

flip0302 said:


> What , the Sultan teaches me what he said was one of his most prductive spots and doesn't fish it.
> 
> Oh well, I guess he has been into that Reaper bait again, one of the side effects must be short term memory loss.
> 
> Who won, inquiring minds want to know?



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6171143#post6171143


----------

